# Swiss Chard



## Darwin_T (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi all,

I was just wondering if Swiss chard is okay for Greek tortoises to eat.

Thanks a lot


----------



## SteveW (Dec 18, 2015)

Darwin_T said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was just wondering if Swiss chard is okay for Greek tortoises to eat.
> 
> Thanks a lot



I think 'okay' is a good way of describing it. It has a calcium/phosphorus ratio of 1:1, which is lower than ideal and it has high oxalic acid level, which can further bind calcium. I use it periodically because it is high in many nutrients and I'm OCD about variety, but I wouldn't use it as part my regular rotation. 
Having said all that, the Ca/PH can be overcome and I don't know how much actually evidence drives the oxalic acid phobia, but I play it conservatively.


----------



## MPRC (Dec 18, 2015)

I offer it and it gets picked around and spit out. My redfoots think it is poison...but because my parents grow it and send home bags of it I keep offering it on occassion.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Dec 19, 2015)

I don't have a greek. I keep a sulcata, but I offer chard from time to time. My tortoise likes it. Everything in moderation!


----------



## Darwin_T (Dec 19, 2015)

All right. Thanks a bunch everyone


----------

